

Why don’t people run Bitcoin nodes anymore? - dcawrey
https://medium.com/zapchain-magazine/why-don-t-people-run-bitcoin-nodes-anymore-d4da0b45aae5

======
jimsmart
Because the difficulty of the calculation increases as more are mined,
therefore to mine the remaining Bitcoins it will cost a ridiculously ludicrous
amount of resources (i.e. electricity for the processing power). So: game-over
for all the small players since a while back.

Further details in these articles:

[http://www.coindesk.com/microscope-economic-environmental-
co...](http://www.coindesk.com/microscope-economic-environmental-costs-
bitcoin-mining/)

[http://qz.com/316898/the-gold-rush-days-of-bitcoin-mining-
ar...](http://qz.com/316898/the-gold-rush-days-of-bitcoin-mining-are-over-and-
not-because-of-the-price/)

------
mukyu
What purpose does having 10000 reachable nodes serve? You don't need that many
to make sure any client can retrieve the blockchain and can easily forward
transactions.

You don't even need to do any mining yourself to be included in this list. If
I were to speculate this number has more to do with people using online
wallets or places like coinbase rather than running the client themselves.

------
jethro_tell
Because people can't take the loss on electricity/ waiting too long for
specialized mining asics to show up used.

It's not something, that you just throw a couple minutes at here and there and
then you break even. There's a shit ton of work and calculation that goes into
just paying for power and gear. You have to really love it.

